# Sadman Hussain



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Saddam Actually Just Doing Research for Book on Weapons of Mass
> Destruction 
> 
> Baghdad - Iraqi President Saddam Hussein today told investigators he is
> not developing nuclear or biological weapons, but instead has been doing
> research for a book on weapons of mass destruction he hopes to see
> published next year. 
> Hussein, whose palaces were recently searched by the United Nations as
> part of an ongoing investigation, said he's always been strongly opposed
> to such weapons, and believes he was a victim of weapons of mass
> destruction during his childhood. 
> According to inspectors, Hussein denied possessing any missile or
> biochemical material, but acknowledged visiting "a handful" of Internet
> sites where he could view images of chemical, biological, and nuclear
> weapons. In an interview with the British tabloid The Sun, the dictator
> also admitted he used a credit card to access one such site, but "never
> downloaded any blueprints or bought any uranium or anything." 
> The visits, Hussein claims, were part of his research for an upcoming
> book, which will include a claim of weapons of mass destruction abuse when
> Saddam was between the ages of five and six years old and living with his
> maternal grandmother. (The abuse allegedly came from a male friend of the
> family, who forced Saddam to expose himself to nerve gas.) 
> The experience is considered an influence in Hussein's classic 1980 show
> of force in northern Iraq, in which thousands of Kurd boys were made deaf,
> dumb, and blind with sarin.
> But Hussein said, that action was an "awkward but sincere" attempt at
> shedding light on weapons abuse, and insisted he should not be viewed as
> a weaponographer. 
> "I am angry about ease of access to weapons of mass destruction, and
> deeply wounded at the inference that I might be procuring or peddling
> them," he said. "I have looked at weapons sites maybe three or four times
> in all, just the front pages and previews. I have never purchased any
> weapons of mass destruction or wished to own any. The truth is, we must
> try to stop it, but if we can't do that we should invest our energy in
> helping victims, such as myself." 
> Since the allegations came to light, Iraq fans have been poring over
> Hussein's novels, trying to discern whether he has given hints about his
> apparent obsession. Several passages have raised red flags, including one
> in his latest work, The Fortified Castle, which includes the line, "Rough
> boys, under the sheets, I want to infect you with 60cc of anthrax and kiss
> you."


----------

